# Are These Watches Worth Anything?



## Zurdyo (May 28, 2014)

Hey all,

I found an old box of stuff that my grandfather had given me when I was younger. I doubt he would've given me anything worth much, but before I get rid of them, I'd like to know if these watches he gave me are worth anything. Do you guys know them?

Thanks! 

Ian


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

yes they are but not a lot, look on ebay and that will give you a fair market value


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Is the value of the watch in how much you can sell it for... or somewhere else?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

They are not worthless, you can probably get enough to buy you a new, affordable watch.

I don't know the first one but it might be the more valuable of the lot, being Swiss. The second is a Raketa Perpetual Calendar on an unusual colour and the third is a Vostok but I don't know the model. Second and third seem like what is called NOS (New Old Stock).

I suggest you get a better idientification of the 1st and 3rd watch and then auction them on ebay and see what that gets you.

PS: I think the first might get some atention, especially if you clean it and polish that crystal. Seems like an acrylic crystal and you can easily polish the less deep scratches with Poliwatch or Brasso (just be careful about the bezel). A clear crystal always do wonders to a watch :yes:


----------



## Zurdyo (May 28, 2014)

Thanks all for pitching in! 

Yes, I'm mainly seeking their market value. I've other things left from my grandfather that have higher sentimental value.

Could you help me out with their exact model so that I can perform an eBay search?

1. Swiss something?

2. Rateka Perpetual Calendar

3. Vostok something?

Thanks!


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Seamaster in watches will bring up 9 results worldwide at least two of which are very similar to yours.

Raketa Perpetual will bring 28 items.

As for your Vostok - possibly a komadirskie?? I'll leave that to the Russian specialists on here!!!

Regards

David


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The Swiss one can be listed as a similar one that was on ebay: item 131039575440

^^^^ The movement isn't the same, yours is a 21 jewel movement, the one on ebay was a hand wind 23 jewel. Don't forget to add that it's a vintage watch, so no water tightness is guaranteed. I don't know if you have timed those watches but knowing if they are keeping good time or not is also important as a service may be required. It's all stuff that people use to judge how much they are willing to pay.

Info on the Raketa: http://people.timezone.com/library/archives/archives631667750857017411

As to the Vostok, it's not a Komandirskie. I don't think it has a model name but you can find one just like it on ebay also: item 130824434328

Check if the two Russians are NOS or not, meaning they were bought new and never used. They both seem to be NOS and that might increased interest a little bit. If you are not sure, say so on the description. The last thing you want is selling a watch to some expert that will nag you about details to the end of times, or demanding a refund because you said it was something and it isn't something.

Good luck! :thumbup:

PS: And do polish that crystal... makes a world of difference.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What Kutopsov says - - The Raketa has a Cyrillic day wheel (Days are in Russian Alphabet) and the Boctok is a 17 jewel hand wind, more than that needs better piccies or info!

:lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mel said:


> What Kutopsov says - -


Who???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > What Kutopsov says - -
> ...


Mel`s been overdoing the Sanatogen tonic wine again :wine:  :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > mel said:
> ...


If it was Kup!!--- tsov I would have understood... :lol:


----------



## Zurdyo (May 28, 2014)

Hey fellas,

thanks for all the precious info!

As I attempted to verify the functionalities of the Swiss watch, I realised that it's no more functioning and that, furthermore, the inner piece (bare with me, as I don't know the technical terms) moves as I attempt to move the external gear (the one that one would use to set the time). I'm not able to wind it anymore, as the inner mechanism appears to be broken. I therefore suspect that beyond the aesthetics, its issues lie way deeper within!

Conversely, the two Russian ones not only are in pristine conditions, but also seem to work seamlessly.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Zurdyo said:


> Conversely, the two Russian ones not only are in pristine conditions, but also seem to work seamlessly.


That's what you get with Swiss vs Russian... Russians might not be as sophisticated but that's the watch you want when the zombies start to roam the land. :lol:

You can still sell the Swiss for parts or for repair. And it might not be broken, it might just be the keyless works that need to be reset (the complication that engages the crown's stem to the proper 3 click position)


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Love this thread - some priceless word use here. Not only do we have Mel's marvellous mix-up with poor old Kutusov's name but we have two gorgeous phrases by Ian (Zurdyo) in his latest post on this thread, which go, "As I attempted to verify the functionalities of the Swiss watch I realised that it's no more functioning, ... and secondly, "I therefore suspect that beyond the aesthetics, its issues lie way deeper within." Please note that I am not criticising these phrases at all, but complimenting a sort of poetic seriousness that pervades them. Great stuff Zurdyo, and please accept my welcome to the Forum, as I see you are a new member.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


Apologies K, the tonic wine? I used it in the finger bowl and now my fingers don't work right







:lol:


----------



## Zurdyo (May 28, 2014)

> Love this thread - some priceless word use here. Not only do we have Mel's marvellous mix-up with poor old Kutusov's name but we have two gorgeous phrases by Ian (Zurdyo) in his latest post on this thread, which go, "As I attempted to verify the functionalities of the Swiss watch I realised that it's no more functioning, ... and secondly, "I therefore suspect that beyond the aesthetics, its issues lie way deeper within." Please note that I am not criticising these phrases at all, but complimenting a sort of poetic seriousness that pervades them. Great stuff Zurdyo, and please accept my welcome to the Forum, as I see you are a new member.


Haha, thanks man, good to be here.

I must confess with a watch in my hands I'm pretty much like a chimpanzee with an iPad (although I hear they do pretty amazing things with the device), so I guess poetically embellishing my clumsiness is all that I have left. And perhaps my therapist-oriented mindframe (or monkey-oriented as you want to see it) is a way easier approach than to consider the "complication that engages the crown's stem to the proper 3 click position". This to me is pure, incomprehensible poetry and I love it.

I actually don't carry a watch and don't really plan to. This might mean that at the end of the thread I could be as gone as before I created it. But I'm really enjoying my time here nonetheless!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Zurdyo said:


> I actually don't carry a watch and don't really plan to.


   

Heretic!!!!


----------



## Zurdyo (May 28, 2014)

Hah... yea, I kinda suspected making such a statement would make me somewhat cursed around here.


----------

